# Who will make the final roster?



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

According to this article, there is eleven Hornets, including Jamal Mashburn, with guaranteed contracts. This would leave 4 spots open, considering that this team will go into the season with 15 players (I'm not sure if it's necessary to save a roster spot for Mash). 

There is 6 Free Agents who will be contending to pass the final cut:

Guards: Alex Garcia and Junior Harrington
Forwards: Lee Nailon, Tremaine Fowlkes, Britton Johnsen and Nate Williams

Hornets Roster

Who will make the final roster?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i thought tim pickett wasnt a gaurenteed contract, since he was a 2nd round pick, although i didnt see his name mentioned in that article. mashburn will be put on ir all year, so he isnt included in the 12 players i dont believe. i think nailon and garcia should be given contracts, and pickket put on ir with mashburn or somethin.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I don't think Pickett is guaranteed. There have been previous articles saying he is working hard to make the team. I think the final four will be Pickett, Garcia, Nailon, and Johnsen. Bristow would be stupid to let Garcia go. I want him on the team the most. Nailon will probably make it and then Johnsen and Pickett will fight for the final spot. Bristow says good things about Pickett but maybe we'll send him overseas for a year.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Here is what Byron Scott have to say about the cuts:

_Making cuts is always difficult, period. This year’s probably going to be even tougher because we have a lot of skilled players at a lot of positions. I’m going to keep the best 12-14 players that we can keep. It’s not going to go by positions so it’s going to be interesting. All these guys have had their chances and they’ve all done pretty well so the cuts are going to be very, very tough for me but, again, I’ve got to try to make sure that I put the best product that we can put out there on the basketball court._

[Link]


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I don't think Pickett is going to make the team, Byron Scott said that he doesn't really understand the offense and he wasn't good on defense. It looks really bad for our second "rook".


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Pickett is definitely a bubble player. Not only does he not know the system but his attitude needs to improve. I think he and Johnsen will be battling for the final spot. I don't think Fowlkes, Harrington, or Williams have proven anything.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i was listenin to the magic hornet game on the radio and actually fowlkes had 7 pts in around a minute and a half. he did get a ring with detroit last year, all though obviously he wasnt a contributer for it. id prolly give fowlkes the nod before britton, but thats just me.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Scott: Cuts coming soon*



> Guards Junior Harrington, Tim Pickett, forwards Britton Johnsen and Tremaine Fowlkes and center Nate Williams appear to be on the bubble.
> 
> Scott said Friday that forward Lee Nailon has a good chance of making the final roster.





> "I've never had this many discussions with my coaching staff, trying to figure out what they think as well," Scott said. "The final decision obviously has to come down to me. But you have to look at everything. All these guys have great character; they're good people. All of them have some special talent, some negatives as well. There's not really one guy who has kind of stood out. But they've all had their chance, their moments. It's going to be very difficult to make that decision."



[Link]


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

It looks like it will be hard to make cuts. All of these guys have a chance of making it. Some probably impressed the staff more than others though.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Garcia adjusting in bid to make Hornets' roster 

I really hope Alex can make the final roster. I think his chances are pretty good, but let's see what will happen. :yes:


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Garcia adjusting in bid to make Hornets' roster
> 
> I really hope Alex can make the final roster. I think his chances are pretty good, but let's see what will happen. :yes:


I read that article this morning. It seems like Bristow likes his game and wants him on the roster. I don't think the language barrier will be a problem once the season starts. He would be a good addition to the roster.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Nate Williams and Tremaine Fowlkes were cut today. That leaves Britton Johnsen, Alex Garcia, Tim Pickett, Junior Harrington, and Lee Nailon left. I don't think I left anyone else trying to get a spot on the team.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Here is a link about it:

http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/waive_041028.html


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

There are 16 left on the roster. There will be 12 active and at least 1 injured (Mashburn). I would bet there will be a second "injured" player for a total of 14, meaning 2 more will get cut. I would expect those two will be Harrington (because of a glutr of PGs) and Pickett. If they decide to keep Pickett, Johnsen will go. However, I think Johnsen has been a little more impressive in the preseason. They may look to see if a "big" gets released to add for the 15th spot later.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ya, they will prob waive junior harrington and keep the rest of the players


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Johnsen, Pickett, and Harrington to know their fate by Monday


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Johnsen, Pickett, and Harrington to know their fate by Monday


Well, it seems Alex Garcia found a way to stay in the team, that's good news. :yes:


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Britton Johnsen was waived. I still think we will waive Pickett or Harrington if we can pick up a big man off of waivers. It looks like Garcia made the team. He should be a nice addition down the line.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Hornets place two on injured list 



> Hornets coach Byron Scott finalized his 12-man roster by placing second-round draft pick Tim Pickett and guard Junior Harrington on the injured list with back spasms.
> 
> Monday was the league's deadline for teams to pare their rosters to 12 active players before the season opens. Most of the league opens tonight and the Hornets' opener is Wednesday night against the Dallas Mavericks at New Orleans Arena.
> 
> ...


----------

